# plastic foundation



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Take a small block of beeswax and rub it into the plastic, giving it a coating of sorts. then the bees will take to it much better.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I don't know Ray, might have to rub some pasta on it instead.


----------



## hank235 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, Ray. I will try it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Hank! Feed them sugar syrup. Light syrup 1:2 initiates comb production better that thick, which is stored.


----------



## hank235 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, I will try it


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Here are some documents that may shed some light on this issue. Photos


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Barry said:


> I don't know Ray, might have to rub some pasta on it instead.


Oh Barry, I'd be eating the pasta, it's too good to be giving to the bees.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

....we are also in leominster and would be happy to help....right now we are in Florida, but will be back the end of next week. Feel free to send a pm.

Deknow


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I melt beeswax in an old crock pot and roll it on the plastic frames with a small foam paint roller. Bees work it hard after that.


----------

